# Suche neue Serie



## Kaldreth (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt gerade die Sopranos Serie durch und jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Serie, die ich mir zulegen könnte. Ich bin wirklich auf den Geschmack gekommen Serien auf DVD bzw. BD zu schauen, da man mal eben eine Serie gucken kann, wenn gerade nichts im Fernsehen läuft etc. 

Also welche Serien guckt ihr gerne auf DVD? Ich möchte keine Serie ala How I met your mother, die eh schon ständig im TV hoch und runter gespielt werden! Und was ich auch nicht mag sind so "abgedrehtes Zeug" wie z.B. Lost, supernatural etc. da bin ich auch kein Fan von!

Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. April 2011)

och, da gibt es einige bei mir.

der prinz von bel air
roseanne
eine schreklich nette familie
ein mountie in chicago (die leider noch nicht vollständig zu haben ist)
six feet under (weiß nicht was du generell mit abgedreht meinst, könnte aber dort drunter fallen)
jag - im auftrag der ehre (auch noch nicht komplett zu erhalten)
ein käfig voller helden (auch nicht komplett)
21 JumpStreet

muss noch einmal wühlen in meine sortiment. könntest aber vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr drauf eingehen, auf was für serien du eher stehtst.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. April 2011)

Sopranos > 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5fpNXPVG1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beckenblockade (1. April 2011)

Breaking Bad ist ziemlich gut - da solltest du mal reingucken.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. April 2011)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> och, da gibt es einige bei mir.
> 
> der prinz von bel air
> roseanne
> ...



Hey,

der Prinz von Bel Air schrecklich nette Familie etc. zählen zu den Serien, die eh schon im TV rauf und runter laufen und bei denen man froh sein kann, wenn man mal ne Folge erwischt, die man erst zweimal gesehen hat . 

JAG ist mal ne geile Idee! Man hab ich früher auf die Serie gestanden aber die kenne ich halt auch schon alle! Möchte "was Neues"

Mit abgedreht mein ich halt, wenn es an was "Übernatürliches" geht! 

@SAM das sieht ja mal verdammt geil aus! Das werd ich mir mal genauer ansehen! Edith: scheinbar kann man die aber nirgends kaufen bzw. gibs die noch nicht auf DVD oder? Kann lediglich die englische version auf amazon.co.uk vorbestellen es gibt allerdings keinen Erscheinungstermin

Breaking Bad und six feed under sollen wohl wirklich ziemlich gut sein!


----------



## SilentJay (1. April 2011)

Supernatural
The Walking Dead (unbedingt im englischen OT)
Spartacus - Blood and Sand (Blut, Sex und derbe Texte, gefilmt im Stil von 300)
Spartacus - Gods of the Arena

Meiner Meinung nach werden die besten Serien zur Zeit von HBO(Home Box Office) produziert:
Deadwood (Western-Setting zur Zeit des amerikanischen Goldrauschs: Dreck, Sex und derbe Texte...Ian McShane"Blackbeard in PotC4" als dauerfluchender Saloon-Besitzer in seiner vielleicht besten Rolle )
True Blood (besser als der Soap Mist Vampire Diaries)
Carnivàle (Mystery zur Zeit der großen Dürre in den amerikanischen Ebenen, Season 1 ist genial, Season 2 ist schlechter aber immer noch gut)
Justified (Us-Marshall mit sehr locker sitzender Schusswaffe zwischen Rednecks, Neonazis und amerikanischem Country-Leben, bisher nur Season 1 auf englisch verfügbar)
Boardwalk Empire (amerikanische Prohibition, die jungen Jahre Al Capones, mit einem genialen Steve Buscemi)


----------



## Jordin (1. April 2011)

*Greys Anatomy*! Naaa - Spass 

Ich kann "My name is Earl" nur empfehlen. 
Hab's zwar noch nie auf deutsch gesehen (lief irgendwann nachts auf RTL, keine Ahnung ob das hier überhaupt jemand kennt) sondern nur auf engisch, aber da hat's mir gut gefallen. 

Von Wiki als Info: 


> Es geht um Earl, ein Kleinkrimineller, der mit einem Rubbellos 100.000 Dollar gewinnt, dieses jedoch verliert, als er von einem Auto angefahren wird.
> Earl beginnt an Karma zu glauben, als er im Krankenhaus nach dem Unfall unter Morphineinfluss Carson Daly im Fernsehen davon reden hört.
> Er entscheidet sich, sein Leben radikal zu ändern und schreibt eine Liste mit allen schlechten Dingen, die er in seinem Leben getan hat und will sie wiedergutmachen. Als er Müll aufsammelt um den ersten Punkt der Liste (Nr. 136) abzuhaken, fliegt ihm sein Rubbellos auf den Schuh.
> Dies überzeugt ihn gänzlich vom Konzept des Karma und das gewonnene Geld hilft ihm dabei, nach und nach jeden Punkt auf seiner Liste abzuhaken.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. April 2011)

Welche mir noch gerade einfällt, DEXTER. Bin hin und weg von der Serie.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6_qsTCBns8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



My Name is Earl... ja, die Serie mag man, oder nicht. Ich fand sie sehr amüsant. Am besten nach Earl finde ich seinen Bruder Randy ;-)


----------



## spectrumizer (1. April 2011)

24
Battlestar Galactica
Scrubs
Malcolm mittendrin
...


----------



## Jordin (1. April 2011)

> Ich möchte keine Serie ala How I met your mother, die eh schon ständig im TV hoch und runter gespielt werden!





> Scrubs
> Malcolm mittendrin



tztz


----------



## Caps-lock (1. April 2011)

Mondbasis Alpha 1
Starsky & Hutch
Columbo (lief lange nich in der Glotze) :>
der unglaubliche Hulk


----------



## Knallfix (2. April 2011)

Firefly!

Knall


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. April 2011)

LOST
Akte X
Babylon 5


----------



## Huntergottheit (2. April 2011)

sopranos hab ich auch durch,vor einem monat alle seasons beendet,ganz klar beste drama serie - HBO halt

desweiteren kann ich dir empfehlen

Sons of Anarchy
Prison Break
The Shield
Eastbound & Down 
The Walking Dead
Dexter
Breaking Bad
Californication
Oz (auch von HBO ,sehr gut!)


----------



## p2000 (2. April 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt gerade die Sopranos Serie durch und jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Serie, die ich mir zulegen könnte. Ich bin wirklich auf den Geschmack gekommen Serien auf DVD bzw. BD zu schauen, da man mal eben eine Serie gucken kann, wenn gerade nichts im Fernsehen läuft etc.
> 
> ...



Neben _Dexter_, _Boardwalk Empire_ und anderen HBO-Serien kann ich noch Folgendes empfehlen:

_Rome_ - Drama & Crime im antiken Rom, sehr sehenswert
_The Shield_ - spannende Cop-Serie, teilweise sehr hart
_Six Feet Under_

Und last but not least das Beste, was HBO je produziert hat: _The Wire_. _The Wire_ ist _Citizen Kane_ im Serienbereich - ein absoluter Klassiker, der selbst die von mir innig geliebten _Sopranos_ topt. _The Wire_ dürfte gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, da David Simon, Schöpfer und Autor, auf erzählerischen Schnickschnack ( beispielsweise Cliffhanger ) verzichtet, sich auf Charaktere und Handlung konzentriert und überdies nicht mit Gesellschaftskritik geizt. Wenn du des Englischen mächtig bist, empfehle ich den Originalton, da es mir unmöglich erscheint, den Baltimore-Slang wort- und kontextgetreu ins Deutsche übersetzen zu können. Deutsche UT sind trotzdem empfehlenswert, der Slang ist mitunter schwer verständlich. So schwer verständlich, dass die Serie in Amerika teilweise mit englischen UT lief, damit auch Zuschauer außerhalb Baltimores die Dialoge verstehen konnten.


----------



## Kaldreth (2. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten!

The Shield ist interessant, da hab ich die erste Staffel sogar von gesehen. Deadwood hab ich durch hat mir auch richtig gut gefallen, leider nur 3 seasons! HBO ist wirklich klasse die Serien gefallen mir wirklich sehr gut!


The Wire ist interessant genauso wie breaking Bad und noch so ein paar andere Vorschläge! Ich werd mir mal ne Liste erstellen ! Danke


----------



## The Mister L (10. April 2011)

Echt interessant und lustig: The Guild -(sogar kostenlos auf xbox und youtube, allerdings auch als DvD mit lohnenswertem Bonusmaterial erhältlich)
                                       -allerdings komplett englisch (auf xbox mit deutschen Untertiteln auf der DvD glaub ich auch)

Wenn du Anime magst: Aang-Herr der Elemente: -hat mich überrascht, da ich eigentlich kein Fan von Animeserien bin, aufgrund der unnötigen
                                              Folgen um die Staffel zu strecken: genau das bleibt bei Aang aus und die Charaktere werden gut 
                                              ausgespielt.
Wenn du 18 bist und Anime magst  :   -Afro Samurai: Super Stylisch, ähnlich wie Naruto nur wesentlich brutaler, lustiger und tiefgründiger
                                       -Nachteil: es gibt nur eine Staffel aus 5 Folgen ( je ca 20mins)und einen Film        

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Mit freundlichen Größen: L


----------



## Xell99 (11. April 2011)

Spartacus Blood and Sand sehr sehenswert


----------

